# Wooster Alpha



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Anyone tried this brush? Bought a case to try out on the way home from work. Hope it's decent.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PP&C Services said:


> Anyone tried this brush? Bought a case to try out on the way home from work. Hope it's decent.
> 
> View attachment 16507


I bought one and after the first use I put in the trash.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like them. They hold a lot of paint and are relatively firm. They seem to last a long time as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I never used that one. If you don't like it you have a case of dusters.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I never used that one. If you don't like it you have a case of dusters.


Yep, I cut the handle off short and use a bunch that I didn't like that way.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I bought one and after the first use I put in the trash.


Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PP&C Services said:


> Yep, I cut the handle off short and use a bunch that I didn't like that way.


I bought a box of 12 brushes that were Kelly Moore brand online a few years ago. They were the Gunslinger line. The brushes sucked, so they got the handles whacked and became dusters. The shucks were cool too. 

I thought the Kelly Moore brushes may be good since I know they are big in other parts of the country but alas.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them, they're a bit stiff at first but get better after a little use. They worked great with Regal.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I use the thin line 2" as my basic brush. They cut like a sabre. 
Prefer over the standard width. 
But I'm weird like that.


----------



## lostproc (Feb 23, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> I like them, they're a bit stiff at first but get better after a little use. They worked great with Regal.


I second this. They hold a lot of paint, cut good lines and are pretty stiff. Good for Regal, ProClassic, and SuperPaint and ProMar 200. Didn't like it as much with Aura/Duration types - the release wasn't as clean as my Corona Chinex.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Love my alpha its my go to brush


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PP&C Services said:


> Anyone tried this brush? Bought a case to try out on the way home from work. Hope it's decent.
> 
> View attachment 16507


I guess a better way to ask the question would be to ask Anyone tried this brush for blank? That brush excels in some areas and poor in others. Depends on what you need THAT brush for. I do primarily all fine finish painting where there needs to be no trace a brush was used so that brush is not recommend for that due to its tipping design. Brush does excel over textured surfaces because of its tip design.



















Here is a completely different tip design for a fine finish brush


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to go off a little but it is just easier. What is ( were) the brushes with the blue bristles? I loved those and forget where I got them, maybe Duron before they got sucked up?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Chris Purdy has one with blue filaments and Wooster made a Lowes brush with blue but I believe the Lowes brush was replaced with another. Only two blue brushes I can recall.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Chris Purdy has one with blue filaments and Wooster made a Lowes brush with blue but I believe the Lowes brush was replaced with another. Only two blue brushes I can recall.


 Lowes is the lowest of the lows!


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

jack pauhl said:


> I guess a better way to ask the question would be to ask Anyone tried this brush for blank? That brush excels in some areas and poor in others. Depends on what you need THAT brush for. I do primarily all fine finish painting where there needs to be no trace a brush was used so that brush is not recommend for that due to its tipping design. Brush does excel over textured surfaces because of its tip design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOOOH!! I know a picasso when I see one!! I love those brushes


----------



## pawelmikolaj (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Jack Pauhl pictures!!!  Old Picasso vs New Wooster. Same pictures like Behr Paint vs Ben. Be a pro man!!!! I thought this forum is for pro painters not just for some hilly billy marketing/photo enthusians! Keep your made-up pics to yourself Pauhl! Thanks! Good brush is a good brush. I can use ****ty brush and "good" brush with same results, it may take just little "get use to it", but I look for price too. Please do not make any advr on this forum as I know it is not within rules. Thank you!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You must have read the book "how to win friends and influence people". Good book.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

You should check out Richard Fat Boys in a 2.5" sash. I get them in Ottawa, Canada for $13.95. They are a lot like the Picasso but cheaper.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought a 3" and a 2.5" sash when they were first released....I liked the 3" on long straight runs but not cutting into corners. Even with production (multifamily/apartment) work, mine never seemed to 'loosen up' and so I went back to the Wooster Firm 3". However, I did come to love the Wooster firm 2.5" also (non sash).

They went out of production at least locally and I had a box shipped to the local paint store, I liked them so much lol.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

like the alphas. Firm, but no brush marks, nice soft flagging. Good cutting. Same type of finish as the silver tip, but more durable and stiffer.


----------

